# Replacement Gas Tank/Interior bucket seats/console



## toddb (7 mo ago)

I am going to have some trunk floor work done in the spring and will replace the original gas tank. My GTO clone is a 1965 and wanted to know if this item is worth it. It comes in a kit with everything I need.

RESTOPARTS - Fuel Tank, 20-Gallon, 1965 Tempest/LeMans, w/o Vent, w/Neck @ OPGI.comTHo


Also is there any resale value in an original gas tank? 

On another note. How much do you think I could sell these 1967 Pontiac bucket seats for in the present condition?











I also have a 1967 console and not sure it I should get a 65 console or clean this one up. I am going to replace the B&M shifter and wonder if there is a difference with 65 and 67 consoles in regards to a new shifter fitting correctly.

If I was to sell the 67 console in its present condition, What is it worth?


----------



## toddb (7 mo ago)

I forgot to ask, my engine is a 389 tri power, will that be an issue with this specific gas tank?


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Around here, if the tank is clean inside, it MIGHT bring $30, the seats as they are, with good tracks and non dented aprons and backs, $600-$700 / pair.


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

toddb said:


> I forgot to ask, my engine is a 389 tri power, will that be an issue with this specific gas tank?


Shouldn't be any issues with the tank and the engine/tri power. Make sure you use a vented gas cap with a non vented tank.


----------



## toddb (7 mo ago)

Bopman said:


> Shouldn't be any issues with the tank and the engine/tri power. Make sure you use a vented gas cap with a non vented tank.


Interesting you mentioned that about the vented gas cap, as it comes with a non-vented gas cap in the non-vented gas tank kit, and one of the comments from OPGI on the non-vented gas cap reviews, OPGI even comments back on a review to use a vented gas cap on a non-vented gas tank. I will have to call them about that tomorrow and see if they will remove that from the kit since I don't see a vented gas cap on their website


----------

